
Conway's Game of Life – Bill Gosper's Remarkable Demo - dangirsh
https://youtu.be/BpgA2oCQj9o?t=327
======
dangirsh
I'm astounded every time I come back to these videos, and I know HN will
appreciate them. Nowhere else have I seen this level of Life hacking.

If you know a way to access the software or patterns used in this demo, please
let me know.

Youtube description:

"Bill Gosper's LIFE and MACSYMA presentation from November 4th, 2007 at the
Computer History Museum during VCF 10."

Part 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpgA2oCQj9o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpgA2oCQj9o)

Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFxEyoujzxw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFxEyoujzxw)

Part 3:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppnadmuDRIs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppnadmuDRIs)

Part 4:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wmg7xZLtjU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wmg7xZLtjU)

Part 5:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_AXix3ALeM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_AXix3ALeM)

Part 6:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cplgw4h_zgk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cplgw4h_zgk)

Bill Gosper:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gosper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gosper)

Hashlife:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashlife](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashlife)

~~~
ismaelbej
The software used is Golly
[http://golly.sourceforge.net](http://golly.sourceforge.net). It comes with
many of examples to play with.

